# Blowin' Snow



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess this is the right spot..Chooo-Chooo


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

thats pretty sweet!!!!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

that must take a reeeeeeaaaaaaalllllyyyyyyyy long time


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

My honda snow blower is faster


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Great Videos, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

that is to cool. good thing its on tracks, couldn't see a damn thing up ahead.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of drifting snow. Thats gonna blow right back over the tracks when they are done. Hopefully rail road pays by the hour!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

That's like 45 minutes from me! and no, I didn't get to see it.....I was also busy.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is more are style


----------

